# Sustituir uc3844 por uc3842



## ls2k (Feb 20, 2011)

Buenas amigos de Foros de Electrónica, les cuento que el otro dia paseando por la red, encontré un driver para flybacks, la cuestión es que no dispongo del uc3844, pero si de varios uc3842 y uc3843, mi duda es si puedo utilizarlos en vez del uc3844 o si habría que hacerle alguna modificación al circuito.
Al buscar el datasheet, me di cuenta que es el mismo para los tres citados integrados, por ello creo que no habría problema en remplazarlos, ¡¿Estoy en lo correcto??.. de antemano gracias


----------



## pandacba (Feb 20, 2011)

Lee bien el datasheet hay diferencias por ejemplo en el UC3842/3 la frecuencia de salida es la misma que la del oscilador en cambio en el U3844/5 en la salida hay la mitad de la frecuencia de oscilación, etto solo para mencionarte algo, un datasheet see lee todo, hasta la letra chiquita hay referencias eso alli estan las cosas importantes y es alli donde te explican las diferenciasa por si es diferente te paso un datasheet  bastante completo, si no lees bien ingles, pone en tu navegador en vez de google altvista.com abri el babel fish y o ponele la url que te doy o el texto que no entiendas traduce mucho mejor que el traductor de google

Aqui el link : -> http://www.zymcu.com/datasheet/power/UC3842_43_44_45.pdf


----------



## ls2k (Feb 22, 2011)

gracias amigo.. la verdad no habia notado esa diferencia..


----------



## endryc1 (Ago 23, 2018)

¿ Servira si bajamos la Frecuencia de oscilacion a la mitad al sustituir una 3842 por una 3844 ? Saludos.


----------



## DownBabylon (Ago 24, 2018)

pues seria cuestion de revisar el datasheet, si la UNICA diferencia es la frecuencia de trabajo tomando en cuenta offset y demas, pues creo que no habria problema pero si habria que revisar las diferencias y si estas son criticas aparte de la frecuencia de trabajo y la aplicacion


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2018)

Maximum Duty Cycle :

X842/3 : 93 a 100 %
X844/5 : 46 a 50 %


----------



## flaco-urbano (Mar 28, 2019)

Hola a todos. A ver si me ayudan a entender esto.
Me llegó un TV con la etapa LED boost dañada. Fui a buscar el UC3843 (nuevo) y estaba en corto el pin 6... Entonces busqué entre los usados aquí en el cajón y encontré un 3845. Lo soldé y el circuito anduvo. 
Luego me puse a mirar la hoja de datos y vi que son diferentes.

Allí dice: _El UC3842 y el UC3844 tienen umbrales ULVO de 16V (encendido) y 10V (apagado). El UC3843 y el UC3845 son de 8.5V (encendido) y 7.9V (apagado).
El UC3842 y el UC3843 pueden operar dentro del ciclo de trabajo del 100%.
El UC3844 y el UC3845 pueden operar con un ciclo de trabajo del 50% _.

Por favor les pido si me pueden ayudar a entender eso para saber si el reemplazo fue correcto o no.

Adjunto esquema de fuente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2019)

Te moví a un tema , tenés para leer y aqui tenés otro para leer : Problema con UC3844???

Y ojo que no es lo mismo LM3844 que UC3844 . . .  y los dos son fuentes PWM. También hay UTC3844


----------



## sergiot (Mar 28, 2019)

No sabría decirte si son o no iguales, siempre coloqué el que corresponde y se conseguía en cualquier casa de repuestos.


----------



## yuletheone (Abr 24, 2022)

Bueno yo estoy reparando algunas fuentes dc-dc que traen la 45 smd las cuales estan perdidas pero si tengo 3842 recuperadas algunas placas trabajan otras no y me imagino que sea por lo de la frecuencia no tengo ocsiloscopio  solo multimetro


----------



## J2C (Abr 24, 2022)

.


@yuletheone mira *la datasheet* (haz click).

En la página *3** te muestra la diferencia entre ambos. No obstante revisa toda la datasheet por que recuerdo que también *tienen otras diferencias* y *por eso son 4 variantes del mismo circuito integrado*.




Salu2.-


----------

